
This World of Ours (2014) [pdf] - rfreytag
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/mickens/thisworldofours.pdf
======
jacobn
Someone, for the love of god and everything that is holy, please actually
solve the password problem.

The countless caveats, the catch-22s, the madness - are any of the existing
efforts actually getting somewhere? In the real world?

